# Best racking/shelving for exo terra's??



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys,

not sure if this is the right section but here goes anyway! I am looking for some shelves/racking to use for my exo terras. At the moment they will need to hold 2 60x45x60 and 1 45x45x60 but I have a couple of breeding projects in the pipeline and eventually they will need to accomodate 4 60x45x60 2 45x45x60 and several 30x30x45's. All except the smaller ones will be live planted and so quite heavy with the drainage layer etc. 

Does anyone already use racking for their exos? or can anyone give me a link to some they may have found?

All answers appreciated!! : victory:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Make your own!
Or get some from B&! with adjustable shelves


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

id say make your own but it depends how practical you are. if not get the metal shelving you can buy for tools the shelves are all adjustable


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I looked for ages trying for find some that fit well bit gave up and made my own in the end!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5618482212_97a0b557c7_b.jpg]image[/url]


This looks fantastic!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Here we go!
> 
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5104/5618482212_97a0b557c7_b.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice one mate - thats cool!! :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

ELZ1985 said:


> This looks fantastic!





elchopchop said:


> Nice one mate - thats cool!! :2thumb:


Thanks =] Ive since replaced the bottom exo's 3 built in vivs for Tokay's It gives them more room as the heat source is inside the viv rather than sitting above it and wasting space.


----------

